# New Look 595 & 595 Ultra



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Should I get a 585 now or what for the 595? Thanks "LOOK" for making me wait even longer now that I know I want a 585.


http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=66

Look 595/595 Ultra

New for 2007
Look is preparing two new top model’s 595 and 595 Ultra.
Developed with the same technology as the groundbreaking 585. Two years in the making, with some very novel and eye catching design concepts.
The first thing you notice on the new 595 is the oval extended seat tube, with the short seat pillar and lack of seat clamp. This leave’s the seat tube looking very sleek and aero, while the new development on the Elastramor sprung seat pillar adds an interesting seamless union of saddle and frame.
The top tube is slightly bow shaped adding a slight curve to the normal square shape we expect from a road frame. The tube is also oval at both the connection points to the head and seat lugs. 
Also a new innovation to the 595 is the use of the all-new HSC6 fork. In keeping with the strength and performance, the fork has been designed with 1 ¼” lower bearing race and taper’s to a standard 1 1/8” at the upper. This small design adds greater fork rigidity helping this frame handle like a F1 racecar.
I expected this frame to be heavy, with the use of the aero tubes, but even with the extra carbon used in the extended seat tube, it still weighs less than 1 kg. The fork still the lightest fork on the market 295 grams!
For the bigger stronger rider out there, Look will also offer the 595 ULTRA. Same weight, same design only extra strength and more ridged. This frame has been compared to the Stork CD1 regarded by the cycle press as the stiffest frame on the market. They have yet to test the 595!!
595 Origin available July while the 595 Ultra and 595 Team will be available November.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*so what is in store for 2007 for lower end models*

So what is news for 2007 for 585, 565 and 555 then?

Last year they dropped 461 making 555 cheaper (and also 565 for same price as 555). I wonder if it is worth waiting to see what new features and new 2007 pricing is going to be for 585,565,555 (or perhaps 555 will be killed like 461 was last year to make room for 595?).

I would wait to see the whole 2007 range unless massive deals are to be had on 2006 stock.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

If you've already settled onthe 585 then there are some great deals to be had on '06 models right now. Other than color, the 585 remains unchanged for the '07 season.

The 595 basically takes the what the 585 brought to the line & takes it 1 step further. Externally multi-shaped tubes, integrated seat tube, 1 1/4 & 1 1/8 headset combo, etc.

But the 595 in no way diminishes what the 585 is. You'll most likely be happy with whichever model you choose.


----------

